# X3 Live in Cubase



## headghot (28. August 2008)

*POD X3 Live in Cubase*

Da ich vorher diesen eintrag im Musikforum gemacht habe kopier ich ihn einfach hier rein...

hayy liebe Mitmusiker!!
Nachdem ich mich jetzt mal mit meinem Pod X3 Live richtig auseinander gesetzt habe und viel in meine Sounds gesteckt habe, will ich jetzt mal meine eigenen Aufnahmen machen.... HAKEN:

Hab den Rechner von nem Kollegen der im Urlaub is, wo Cubase SX3 drauf ist.
Die nötige Software ist runtergeladen und die Treiber auch, Cubase nimmt auf nur das Blöde ist, dass ich nix höre wenn ich abspiele (ob mit monitorbutton an oder aus), obwohl bei output die Leiste gefüllt wird. Jetzt ist die Frage was ich für Kofigurationen in CuBase vornehmen muss.
Hab den X3 Live über USB angeschlossen, nur bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den Verstärker richtig an den X3 live angeschlossen hab, denn eig. müsste doch darüber der Sound rauskommen oder Im Moment ist er im Phone !

Ich hoffe auf baldige Antwort bevor meine Lust zum aufnehmen wieder verfliegt...Danke!!


----------



## bokay (28. August 2008)

Schau zuerst mal in den VST Verbindungen wo dein Ausgang "hingeroutet" ist (Taste F4).

Überprüfe deine Treiber Einstellungen.

Kenne den Pod nicht aber kann es sein dass er auch als Saoundkarte bzw. Audio-Interface fungiert?

Eventuell ist dein physikalischer Ausgang am falschen Interface bzw. das falsche Cubase Intern eingestellt...


----------



## headghot (29. August 2008)

Also der Pod ist eine eigene Soundkarte.. als onboard Soundkarte benutze ich eine Realtekkarte...   
Der POD ist über USB an den Pc angeschlossen, zu dem habe ich noch ASIO for all runter geladen!  Kann mir jemand einfach nur sagen, welche Kabel ich wo einstecken muss und wie ich den Pod in Cubase so konfigurieren kann, dass der Sound, den ich in SX3 laufen lasse durch die realtek rauskommt?  

Die Daten über den POD gibbet hier. (ich hoffe es ist erlaubt den Link hier reinzustellen) http://www.musicstore.com/en_EN/EUR/Guitars/Floor/Line-6-POD-X3-Live-/art-GIT0011492-000#


----------



## bokay (29. August 2008)

Geht so leider nicht denke Ich. (Hab gerade kein Cubase vor mir) Du kannst immer nur einen Treiber verwenden (alles andere währe mir neu, bitte korrigiert mich sollte Ich falsch liegen!)

Du musst also den Analog-Out des Pods verwenden.

Ansonsten musst du den Treiber wechseln...


----------



## headghot (30. August 2008)

BOAHH JAWOLL  So einfach?   Hab einfach ASIO FOR ALL deinstalliert   und den Phones ausgang in Betrieb genommen..  und alles t

VIELN DANK


----------

